# Microtech UPS..



## arian29 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the Microtech 800va ups. 8 out of 10 time it fails to switch from direct to backup and the pc shuts down. Microtech has failed me second time as this is my second microtech ups. I found this to be problem with microtech (related: Microtek UPS Problems (And A Solution) | Shantanu vs The World) Please suggest if i should go for a new product (anything better and reliable) or is there any other alternative.. 

System info.
PSU Corsair VX450
AMD 8530(8core) CPU
Sapphire HD 7750 1gb OC graphics card.
2 cabinet fans


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

apc upses are reliable. so go for apc 1100va one. but that microtek should have worked though. may be active pfc seasonic psu is causing some trouble with that non-pure sine wave ups.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 8, 2014)

CyberPower BU1000 @ 4400 or APC 1100VA UPS @ 5400.


----------

